# Cryp. vietnamica (sp. nov)



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

A new Crypt was recently discovred which has not yet shown up on Jan's "Crypts Pages"
and no picture yet seems to have been published.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/sep/26/sciencenews.conservation

"Three of the new orchid species are entirely leafless and contain no chlorophyll. Rather than using the sun's energy they live on decaying matter, like many fungi. The other new plants include the Aspidistra nicolai, which has an almost black flower, and a new species of arum, the Cryptocoryne vietnamica, which has beautiful yellow flowers surrounded by funnel-shaped leaves. The two new butterflies are among eight that have been discovered in the province since 1996."

[...]

"Recent surveys have shown that the Green Corridor is home to many threatened species, including 15 reptiles and amphibians and six bird species, as well as the greatest number of one of the world's most endangered primates, the white-cheeked crested gibbon.

The area is also believed to be the best location in Vietnam to conserve the saola, a unique type of wild cattle only discovered by scientists in 1992. It is one of the last remaining lowland wet evergreen forests left in Vietnam."


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Totally cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Oops,gotta find some :heh:
Could i have some pic and informations about this kinda crypt ?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

All I (or anybody) knows is what's in the article above.

It just came out.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

The only picture I have been able to find...

http://www.huegreencorridor.org/ind...ygallery&Itemid=50&func=detail&id=377&lang=en

From the picture - the spathe looks very much like wendtii. Leaves look fairly fleshy.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyonew know where this thing was desribed? I'm nervous about new crypts that aren't on Jan's site.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very interested, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

The plant pictured looks like a C. vietnamensis to me and also the locality seems to be not that far away...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, I got confirmation from an authorative source, that this really seems to be vietnamensis...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Figgers. That's just great. If I undersand correctly the name, now published, hs ot be recognized but is Nomem dubium. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Richard,

I suspect that no formal description has been published - probably the person collating this media tidbit got confused (maybe it was stated as a new record for the area studied in a field report or whatever). I don't think the online publication meets the criteria to be available, too. Thus, it seems best to forget about this "name" and move on...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It was in a British (print) newspaper...


----------

